# HELP: Lumintop Tool AA 1.0-C Repair and potential mod



## NomadNumber6 (Nov 23, 2020)

So one of my favorite EDC lights is the Lumintop Tool AA. Long story short I wanted to swap lenses in my most carried Tool AA 1.0 C to a fresh non-scratched lens and while doing so (not fully knowing what I was doing) I broke the power and ground wires connecting the driver to the emitter board. I don’t have the tools and or skills to do the soldering or repair and I was wondering if someone could help me.
Now I know there is the Tool AA 2.0, but I’ve never really been a fan of memory modes and they don’t make it in blue either. So that’s why I’d prefer to just repair the one I already have. I have multiple functioning Tool AA 1.0s so I can provide parts if need be, but I was also kind of hoping to maybe upgrade the LED/emitter to something brighter perhaps.
I’m obviously willing to pay for the services and help. PM me or reply if you can help or know someone who can help. Thanks!

EDIT: Located in the USA and am willing to ship the flashlight out


----------

